# My mostly German shepherd mix pup



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello all! I have pictures of my baby to show. His mother was a German shepherd full and his father was a German shepherd collie. I’m just curious at what all of you think. Will his ears stand up or stay the way they are? He’s 5 months old and he’s mostly German shepherd. Excuse the mess haha.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like they want to. When he looks straight up at you do they flop back?


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Looks like they want to. When he looks straight up at you do they flop back?



Hi yes they do flop back. They also go up when hes on his back and on his side and ive seen a ear up once which lasted about a minute and never again.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Here is a good article about lazy ears Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm thinking they probably won't go up, but who knows? My GSD mix went through the whole ear process - tipi ears, Russian hat ears, airplane ears, one ear up, both ears up. I really thought they were going to go up. Nope. Ironically, she 'can' make her ears go up, even now at almost four years. More commonly, she lets them flop. That's my girl. lol!

Your puppy is adorable, no matter what his ears decide to do.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

His one ear did go up for a minute today and then down again, and when he looks up at me both ears are up! (One is slightly wonky)

I love the GSD ears so it would be great if his ears went up, but I'd be fine without the ears going up too. I'm just curious at how his ears will turn up !  And oh my gosh I just realised that one ear stood up in a photo I took! O.O I'm shocked! haha, how did I not notice that?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I wonder what would happen if you took the fur weight off the ears by trimming them close. That article says by 7 or 8 months they are not going to stand, but he's only 5 months, going on 6. If it doesn't work the fur will grow back anyway.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Haha i did what you suggested and cut rhe hair off his ears short. His ears are definitely standing up more. We shall see how they go!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Guys a big big update. His ears are up after glueing them a few days!!! It looks like
They’re gonna stay up!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ears up or not he is adorable. Love the picture of him walking by the stream.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

How did you glue these ears?


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I used tear mender and put them in a teepee position. Much easier and comfortable than any tape method. He did look sweet as a baby I just love his huge big tall noble ears!!!


----------

